# please recommend a plow for me the newbie :)



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

I am a total newbie in regards to plowing. I want to plow residential driveways and most likely also small parking lots. I have a 2002 Chevy Avalanche 2500 series truck. I want to buy a new plow for my truck but of course want to spend as little money as possible. Having never plowed before this may be a total waste of my money so i really want to spend as little as possible but still get a commercial grade plow that you guys would recommend.

Any advice on what the cheapest, yet decent, and commercial grade plow is for my truck? (i can do the footwork of looking up the matching systems for mounts and plow types...which is 7'6 straight blade)

I'll be monitoring this thread all day and look forward to your expert opinions wesport


----------



## Russtrtrt (Aug 4, 2009)

Western has by far been our most reliable brand. That being said a commercial grade plow is not going to fit your vehicle and we don't use any mid-weight plows. Most important to me is service. Find a dealer that wants to work with you and will be there when you need them.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For that truck, get an 8' or 8.6". 7'6" is too small. Basically, you'll get what you pay for. Rather than focus on brand, I'd recommend focusing on features. A straight-blade, hydraulic-over-electric will be the "best" bet. If you really want to go cheap, you could get a "manual angle" plow (SnowSport or Snow Bear) or go the other way for a V-plow, C-plow or expanding plow with hydraulic wings.

For your specific truck, look into a Fisher Homesteader.

(edit) After checking eMatch on the Fisher site, it says your truck will only take a 7.6'. I still say that's too small for the truck, so it must be the existing weight on the front end that is the limiting factor. I think I'd recommend getting a different truck for plowing - you're not going to be happy with the 7.6'.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Better to go work with someone else. You said it, you might not even like plowing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Right now Snowdogg seems to be the budget choice, but if you want to go 8 or 8'6" you may need to go Snoway 29 or 32 series.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Save money and don't get into snow plowing.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

*negative comments*

save money and dont get into plowing!?! why dont you save money and quit plowing? You have to take a risk to get reward. So why not offset risk by spending as little as possible but still buying a new plow capable of doing commercial plowing? Seems to make sense to me. Also i have zero accounts right now, next year if this goes well i'll buy top of the line if i need to.

Annnnyhow sounds like Snowdogg is a budget plow that will get the job done... any others? My brother works for installing theboss plows and said one will cost be 3700 to 4300 not including install...thats not bad...

Please tell me more about putting on a 8ft plow. All the websites recommend putting on a 7'6 plow for my 2500 chev avalanche. It sounds like a 8footer will work as well, my brother is recommending against that but he is only a mechanic and not a plower. Whats your advice on size and brand?

Thanks again guys for helping me make a good choice... i have have a few more days to make it.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I originally recommended the 8', but withdrew the recommendation after checking applicability. 

Keep this in mind - You get what you pay for in a new plow. Consider that a well-maintained commercial-grade plow will last 25-30 years or longer with replacing cutting edges and an occasional hose. So, that $3700 plow is costing about $100 a year. Putting out $1500 for something that you plan to replace after one year is foolish. Either plan to plow long-term or stay out of the business.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

hiii98;836224 said:


> It sounds like a 8footer will work as well, my brother is recommending against that but he is only a mechanic and not a plower.
> 
> Naa you wouldn't want to ask a mechanic about a vehicle
> 
> Whats your advice on size and brand?.


I think Snoway is the only one with a fit in eight foot. you can check by using the manufacturers fit guides located in the banners at the top of the page.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If you go to Snowdogg's website and use their "plow match" feature, they're saying you can put an MD 75 on there. That's a medium duty 7 1/2 foot plow. I'm guessing that's because of the front axle weight rating of only 4500 lbs., and the weight of the 8.1 litre engine you've got in it. That being said, you can buy that plow from equipment specialists here on this site for 2720.00 uninstalled, and add another 300-400 for install, unless you're able to have your brother install it for you. That's a pretty good darned price for a brand new plow with a warranty. And that's also a pretty good size for a driveway rig. I see nothing wrong with going that way.  You'll hear a lot of smack talker, 'big timers" on here, but if I were you, I'm jump on that snowdogg, both for the price, and for the quality feedback they're getting on this site.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

Harleyjeff;836283 said:


> If you go to Snowdogg's website and use their "plow match" feature, they're saying you can put an MD 75 on there. That's a medium duty 7 1/2 foot plow. I'm guessing that's because of the front axle weight rating of only 4500 lbs., and the weight of the 8.1 litre engine you've got in it. That being said, you can buy that plow from equipment specialists here on this site for 2720.00 uninstalled, and add another 300-400 for install, unless you're able to have your brother install it for you. That's a pretty good darned price for a brand new plow with a warranty. And that's also a pretty good size for a driveway rig. I see nothing wrong with going that way. You'll hear a lot of smack talker, 'big timers" on here, but if I were you, I'm jump on that snowdogg, both for the price, and for the quality feedback they're getting on this site.


thanks man! thats exacltly what i was looking to hear. I know i'm new to this and expected some flack from the experts. Where on the site would i go to find a "equptment specialist"? Or should i just look around locally for a dealer?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Look at the top of this page. There are 14 sponsors and other links to manufacturers there. Equipment Specialists is in the top row, second from the left. If you compare their prices on any plows to other distributors you'll see that they're more than fairly priced. Just click on their icon, and you'll be able to find the snowdogg products as well as their prices. There are a lot of people on this site who have used them, and I hear nothing but good things about them.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

my two cents, you need to be carefull what the manufactures say about your truck too, actually go out and check the frame against a one ton or 3/4 ton diesel frame, and see if they are the same, they should be, if you have the 8.1liter, sometimes the manufactures only see models, not specs when it comes to vehicles, case in point, the 1500hd, has all the same components as a 2500 series truck, but i had a argument with my local hitch supplier concerning this, he told me the 1500hd was just a 1500 with heavier suspension, well after getting underneath both trucks, and measuring things up, he bought me a coffee and donut (serves him right)


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

'Ya, I was really surprised to see that they're saying a 3/4 ton truck only has a front GAWR of 4500 lbs! That just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

What ever plow you choose, make sure you have a dealer near by that can and will help you with a problem. Doesn't make sense to drive a 100 miles or what ever for parts.

If your brother works for Boss, chech him out for a deal if there is a dealer in your area.

Good Luck


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

*more questions*

how do i find out the exact gwar for my vehicle? 2500 seems more heavy duty.. also i dont quite understand wings...will they help make the plow larger?


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

EX75 9 4 Full 1/2" x 6" 745 lbs.* Std. Cast 
EX80 9 4 Full 1/2" x 6" 765 lbs.* Std. Cast 

boy i'd like to get one of these


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Check the door jamb of your truck, there should be a sticker there telling you what your GVWR, and both GAWR's are. Those two plows that you posted will most likely put you over the front GAWR, but they calculate those assuming there are six passengers in your truck which is what usually puts you over your rating. I'm guessing you could easily get away with the 8 footer, but that's just me. They do weigh a lot more (almost twice) than the MD75. I really think that for driveways and economics you'd be more than amply equipped with the MD.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think we should quit researching people's situation when they're asking questions to formulate responses as specific as possible for them. Just ask "What do you want to hear?", then cut and paste their response to make it ours. No wonder some guys get irritated after answering the same question for the hundredth time. Reminds me of the guy who, years ago, wanted to put a "real plow" on a unibody Jeep Cherokee who said - "Don't tell me it can't be done, just tell me how to do it".


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I know what you're saying Mick, but sometimes a guy just feels like trying to help someone who's new to the industry regardless of if they take your advice or not. A lot of them do.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Weights: gross vehicle weight rating (kg) 3,901, curb weight (kg) 3,013, gross trailer weight braked (kg) 4,581 and max legal load (kg) 888

http://www.trucktrend.com/2002/99/chevrolet/avalanche/2500-crew-cab-pickup/93/specs.html


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow! They're saying that whopping 496 will only put out 340 HP??? That's hard to believe! That torque rating is pretty good for a gasser though. And max legal load 888? That's just too hard to believe.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Harleyjeff;836438 said:


> Wow! They're saying that whopping 496 will only put out 340 HP??? That's hard to believe! That torque rating is pretty good for a gasser though. And max legal load 888? That's just too hard to believe.


Thats in kg
1 kg = 2.2 lbs


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, that makes much more sense, but still, the most weight the truck can handle without going over the GVWR is 1963.6, I just figured it would be a little more than that. And it didn't show what the front GAWR was. I did see on the Snowdogg site that it was 4500 lbs. which just seemed light as hell to me considering it's a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

callled snowdg they have A 75 for 3400 400 for install. They said they can put on a 8 foot by adding additional mounts for $200. Which should I go for? Is 8ft worth the extra?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I WOULD NOT. Their price is 700.00 higher than equipment specialist's price. I would buy both the plow and the "additional mounts" (whatever that means) from equipment specialists. Why spend more money than you need to on the same plow. And if possible, I WOULD go with the 8 footer. You'll rarely hear people say they've got too much plow for their truck.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry for my ignornance where again is the equiptment specialists link? THANKS ALOT


----------



## fourspeedfish (Nov 18, 2005)

hiii98;836481 said:


> sorry for my ignornance where again is the equiptment specialists link? THANKS ALOT


Really, not to dog you but in the time it took you to type this you could have reread this thread.

http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ccp51/page--Snow-and-Ice-Removal-Equipment--snowice.html

bookmark it


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

YOU ARE KIDDING, RIGHT??? Just check the earlier posts on this thread.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Harleyjeff;836451 said:


> Okay, that makes much more sense, but still, the most weight the truck can handle without going over the GVWR is 1963.6, I just figured it would be a little more than that. And it didn't show what the front GAWR was. I did see on the Snowdogg site that it was 4500 lbs. which just seemed light as hell to me considering it's a 3/4 ton truck.


It's not a truck, it's an Avalanche, big difference.

And even so, even a 1 Ton GM truck doesn't have more than a 4800 lb FAWR. If you wish to remain legal you have to stick with the lighter plows. And if you'd rather not? Then hang whatever you want on it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Where to start. Oh man.......

You asked for advice from the experts. A few opinions were offered, you didn't like them, so you whine.....

Here's some advice from me, but what do I know? I've been plowing for five years and certainly don't consider myself an expert. But I have done much reading over the past year. A 7.5 plow is way to small for the Avalanche. Unless you enjoy buying and replacing mirrors, don't care about scratching the sides of your truck, and doing a good quality job isn't important to you because you run over your windrows and can't get a good scrape.

You (apparently) don't have the slightest business plan in place. There is very little work to line up at this point, especially in commercial/industrial. Just because you "want to do residentials and small commercial" doesn't mean you will. So you're going to drop a few grand on a plow, then see if you can get any work, or if you even enjoy plowing.

I want to build bridges. I guess I'll drop a few million on some equipment and see what happens. Mark - you want in?

You (apparently) haven't done any browsing or searching here to learn some basics. If you had, you would know the following things:


Dealer service/support is far more important than the color of the plow.
Cheap commercial grade plows don't exist.
Boss plows are very highly regarded. Your brother works at a Boss dealership, presumably nearby. You should be done searching for brands.
GM Trucks/SUVs are plagued by low front axle weight ratings from the manufacturer. If you want to play buy the rules, you are looking at a short light/med duty plow, or a Sno-Way. If you don't care about the rules, your front end can very easily be modified to carry just about any plow that will bolt to the truck.

As far as the Snow Dogg being cheaper from ESI, don't forget shipping.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i agree with B&B, that is why i recomend looking at the frame, i tell you what, you have a allison transmission in that unit, and the pulling potential is suppose to be the same as a diesel. now the manufacture sort of lies to you when it comes to their specs, having to do with how they class your vehicle. hence the same problem i have with my 1500hd, the manufaturer rates it a little better then a halfton, however if you look at the frame, suspension, transmission front and rear ends, all are the exact same as the 2500, and if you ask a dealer what the differences are, you well get a bull$h!t answer. I did get the opportunity to talk with a manager and a dealership before i bought mine, and he told me it had to do with licenscing and insurance in the states, i don't know if it is true or not, what i do know is that concerning product numbers, the 2500 and the 1500hd drive train and suspension are interchangeable with a 6.0l engine


----------



## outdoorimages (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a snoway 26 series w/ down pressure for sale. 7'6" poly blade. Bought brand new last oct. Barely used. Look into snoway , durable and lightweight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hiii98;836342 said:


> how do i find out the exact gwar for my vehicle? 2500 seems more heavy duty.. also i dont quite understand wings...will they help make the plow larger?


No, they help out with mileage, because you can fly with wings.



Mick;836396 said:


> I think we should quit researching people's situation when they're asking questions to formulate responses as specific as possible for them. Just ask "What do you want to hear?", then cut and paste their response to make it ours. No wonder some guys get irritated after answering the same question for the hundredth time. Reminds me of the guy who, years ago, wanted to put a "real plow" on a unibody Jeep Cherokee who said - "Don't tell me it can't be done, just tell me how to do it".


I remember him, almost as good as the guy who wanted to plow resi's with a KW.



2COR517;836614 said:


> I want to build bridges. I guess I'll drop a few million on some equipment and see what happens. Mark - you want in?


Ooh, oooh, pick me, pick me.

Can we get a "I have nothing funny to add to this thread" smiley?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;836735 said:


> No, they help out with mileage, because you can fly with wings.?


Thats Red Bull, Ooomonkeys


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;836735 said:


> No, they help out with mileage, because you can fly with wings.
> 
> Sorry, the weight reduction from the lift of the wings is offset by the induced drag. So you still get crappy mileage.
> 
> ...


You have plenty to add, many of us find it funny, but they just don't seem to stay posted for long.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

hahaha Mark and 2Cor... its like a comedy.


i don't claim to know a damn thing but i feel way better about what i think i know now lol... 


If your going to ask advice and completely disregard it... why waste their time? and yours? lol...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Hey, Jim from ESI here...I would love to sell you a plow, however 2cor is right in the fact if you have a breakdown and no one around you has parts, well you will be as they say SOL. Having local support is very very important, we all know things dont break at the right time....EVER. When ever you make a decision or would like to talk about the different options ect, feel free to call or email me, or any of the other sponsors here, CPW, 4QTE to name a couple. Good luck in your search


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

So buy the 7'5 plow or get the additional mounts to allow a 8' plow? Brother said a 8' might be more difficult to drive around town in regards to other traffic. Also a vplow worth the additional money?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You can drive with an 8' no problem. Any larger can be a pain in the azz. But an 8' is no problem at all. Will yoiu please start taking the advice that's been given to you here, if not I can't help you anymore.Your truck can't handle the weight of an v-plow, so quit looking for alternate plows. you've been given plenty of advice here. Either take it or quit asking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

basher;836751 said:


> Thats Red Bull, Ooomonkeys


Crap, wrong again.



2COR517;836897 said:


> You have plenty to add, many of us find it funny, but they just don't seem to stay posted for long.


ussmileyflag

Just look at all the bridges I've built of late: USM, newbies, MJD, Charles, they all love me.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;837226 said:


> ussmileyflag Just look at all the bridges I've built of late: USM, newbies, MJD, Charles, they all love me.


We all love you mark:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Gregg1987;836948 said:


> hahaha Mark and 2Cor... its like a comedy.
> 
> i don't claim to know a damn thing but i feel way better about what i think i know now lol...
> 
> ...


I like the way you're thinking......



[email protected];836988 said:


> Hey, Jim from ESI here...I would love to sell you a plow, however 2cor is right in the fact if you have a breakdown and no one around you has parts, well you will be as they say SOL. Having local support is very very important, we all know things dont break at the right time....EVER. When ever you make a decision or would like to talk about the different options ect, feel free to call or email me, or any of the other sponsors here, CPW, 4QTE to name a couple. Good luck in your search


Here's some real actual useful advice.



hiii98;837128 said:


> So buy the 7'5 plow or get the additional mounts to allow a 8' plow?
> Additional mounts? Never heard of that. Are you going to have two plows side by side?
> 
> Brother said a 8' might be more difficult to drive around town in regards to other traffic.
> ...


Yes. But they do not fall into your criteria of "Cheap"



Harleyjeff;837155 said:


> ...... Will yoiu please start taking the advice that's been given to you here, if not I can't help you anymore....... you've been given plenty of advice here. Either take it or quit asking.


You're going to fit in just fine 



basher;837227 said:


> We all love you mark:laughing:


Yes Mark, everyone of us.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;837226 said:


> Just look at all the bridges I've built of late: USM, newbies, MJD, Charles, they all love me.


I am a newbie and i like Mark was very helpful!

Although hes probably cringing at the next time i bug him... :whistling:

*EDIT:* P.S. Truck comes home sat will have pics up soon =D


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm taking the advice of the dealer! He told me there is an additional part to buy and install if I want the truck to handle the larger plow. I assume the dealers advice is solid. What did I do wrong??


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

hiii98;837267 said:


> I'm taking the advice of the dealer! He told me there is an additional part to buy and install if I want the truck to handle the larger plow. I assume the dealers advice is solid. What did I do wrong??


It sounds like you need to do more research. What is this mysterious "part" the dealer wants to install. You were calling it an "additional mount", now it's a "part". He is likely referring to Timbrens. Many guys run them, with good luck. Do a search for them, you'll be here reading till lunch time.

At the end of the day, you need to make a decision YOU are comfortable with. The more research you do, the more prepared you will be to make that decision.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

hiii98;837267 said:


> I'm taking the advice of the dealer! He told me there is an additional part to buy and install if I want the truck to handle the larger plow. I assume the dealers advice is solid. What did I do wrong??


Always take the advise of some one that is trying to sell you some thing. 

Anyway, I can't believe this thread is still going. The guy made his mind up and is going to do what he wants to do. At least we can look forward to his next thread in a few weeks. It will probably go some thing like this ... HELP ! When i try to lift my plow the back wheels of my Avalanche raise up into the air but the plow stays on the ground. Do you think i should put some ballast in the back of my truck ?


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

*part*

yes the part was called "Timbrens" if that is unsafe or unrecommended then i have a clear decision to make. i just wanted to go into this taking the advice from the forum, the dealer, and my installer (brother) in order to make a decision that I will be happy with. Also thank you for the link to the specialty dealer he does sell the same plow much less expensive (cheaper seems to be a vulgar word on this forum i've noticed). Sounds like I can get a NEW snowdogg 75 for $2800 shipped to my business, assuming the plow is good (my brother said he never heard of this plow and almost sounded angry i mentioned it) then i think i have great advice from the forum and also i did listen...

Why all the sarcasm? And go with the 8' with timbrens or forget that idea? Go with the Dogg or am i buyng a POS? Seems like a incredible price for a decent plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

See - now that you tell us what it is, makes it easier for us to help you. What else are you holding back?

Timbrens are a great product.

Do you read all of the posts, or just the parts you like? You WILL regret a 7.5 plow on that truck.

Because you have to get the Snow Dogg shipped, that leads me to believe there is no local dealer. If you lose a solenoid in a storm, what are you going to tell your customers? You've ordered one, it's going out tomorrow? I'll be back in a couple days?

I am *completely baffled* that you are considering a brand other than Boss. Your brother is familiar with them, and can help you out if you have a problem. As for the price of the Dogg, it is entirely possible they make a good plow for the money. But I also believe you get what you pay for. I looked one over briefly, it's no Boss. So if you order it, and your brother shows you all the things he doesn't like about it, what are going to do then?

If you are serious about plowing snow for hire, dealer support comes first. Just because it's new doesn't mean you won't have problems. My XV has spent plenty of time in the shop.

I don't know what else to tell you at this point. You pick and choose the info you like, ignore the rest.

As I said before, best of luck. You are going to need it.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry to elongate the thread more than it is already but now i'm getting conflicting information. Some people are giving me a hard time for considering a NOT recommended plow at 8 feet. Now your telling me i would regret it if i DONT get the 8 foot plow. I'm also confused because there is a semi local dealer of the snowdogg who quoted me a price of 700 more for the same plow than helpful link to the specialtyequiptment dealer who is not local and who needs to ship the plow.... either way i do have a snowdogg dealer about 35 minutues away from me (the guy wants $700 more for the same plow)...and also in a pinch i could probably beg and pay my brother to fix something if it goes wrong.

i was considering buying from the specialtyequiptment website and then having the local dealer install. Shouldnt i be covered then? Not sure why the local guy wants that much more for the same plow..

oh also amost forgot my brother told me to find out if the snowdogg plow has a return shock (again i'm not good with the terminology yet...) he said if it hit a crack in the ground that it would take the pressure off the truck or something I'm on the site now and cant tell..

http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowPlowFeatures_MD.html
http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowPlowFeatures.html

thanks btw 2COR517


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Do what you wanna do. Only you can decide and in the end *you *will be responsible for your decisions. You gotten a lot of advise, now you need to sort it out, apply it to your situation and make a decision.

Oh, yeah. Timbrens is a good product for their intended purpose - which is to prevent sag and *assist* weight distribution. They *do not* increase the amount of weight a vehicle can carry (other than by preventing sag).

Re: V-plows. I'm not sure, but I thought I saw somewhere that there is a brand makes a small V-plow for a 1/2 ton. But still not sure your Avalanche could handle it, though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

For grins and giggles, the veterans might want to take a look at the OP's other threads that he has started. You can go from there. 

Whatever happened to the Dodge 2500 OP?


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

soooold, kinda wish i still had it now though. Thought this damn avalanche would be of the same degree of toughness with the bonus of a suv like interior. I was wrong apparently as it can only handle a wimpy plow apparently


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

hiii98;837364 said:


> sorry to elongate the thread more than it is already but now i'm getting conflicting information. Some people are giving me a hard time for considering a NOT recommended plow at 8 feet. Now your telling me i would regret it if i DONT get the 8 foot plow. I'm also confused because there is a semi local dealer of the snowdogg who quoted me a price of 700 more for the same plow than helpful link to the specialtyequiptment dealer who is not local and who needs to ship the plow.... either way i do have a snowdogg dealer about 35 minutues away from me (the guy wants $700 more for the same plow)...and also in a pinch i could probably beg and pay my brother to fix something if it goes wrong.
> 
> i was considering buying from the specialtyequiptment website and then having the local dealer install. Shouldnt i be covered then? Not sure why the local guy wants that much more for the same plow..
> 
> ...


I'm also fairly new to this site, and I don't claim to know all, (or much for that matter), but I have learned A LOT from the members of this site, and have spent 10 times more time SEARCHING and READING than I have posting.

I think you should go back to the beginning of this thread and read EVERY post again. Than read EVERY post two more times. Than do a search for all the topics of information that were given to you. If it helps, you can even, print all those threads out and compare them and make a list of all the info you find. Take your list, and compare all the pros and all the cons of each plow (dealer support, size, brand, color, and any other option you want to compare) and than you will have your answer, and it will be a well informed decision. So many people on here gave you GREAT info, and for some reason, you either don't want to hear it or you can't comprehend it (I mean no disrespect to you, but seriously, come on.)

I can not for the life of me understand why you wouldn't buy a Boss plow either since your brother can help service it, (I would assume that would be better support than any other dealer can give) but you did mention that you'd have to beg your brother to service the plow, so I don't know the relationship you have with him, or if that was just pertaining to you buying a brand other than Boss.

Also, 35 minutes away is a long way to go if your plow gives you trouble in the middle of a storm. If you have a good dealer that is closer than that, regardless of brand or price, than you're better off. If I were you, I wouldn't make another post until after you spend the time to read and research every aspect of plowing, and plowing with your vehicle, and make sure that this is what you want to do, and that the direction you are heading is the right one. Good Luck in your journey, and happy reading!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

asps4u;837435 said:


> I can not for the life of me understand why you wouldn't buy a Boss plow either since your brother can help service it, (I would assume that would be better support than any other dealer can give) but you did mention that you'd have to beg your brother to service the plow, so I don't know the relationship you have with him, or if that was just pertaining to you buying a brand other than Boss.


This makes no sense to me, either.

But then again, not much from the OP does in this thread. He's been asking these questions of a year now and still hasn't made a decision.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

i would rather save $1500-$2,000 and take a 30 minute drive to get the plow fixed. Plus its brand new so i would assume chances are things should be fine. The hard part with my bro is he works all evening then gets off work and the last thing he wants to do is fix more broken shet. So i have to bribe him with beer, money, and whinning, but he'd likely help me out in an immediate pinch afterwork. The savings is a huge incentive to go with the lesser known brand assuming its of comparable quality (which some of the vetran posters have confirmed). I'm just stuck wondering if with timbers(sp) if i'm safe to put on a larger plow vplow or 8'
and more importantly is it really necessary?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hiii98;837445 said:


> i would rather save $1500-$2,000 and take a 30 minute drive to get the plow fixed.


Once time is lost, you can never gain it back.

You're not losing 30 minutes, you're losing an hour.

Time is EVERYTHING in a storm.

But if you don't understand what wings will do, then it is unlikely this concept will ever sink in.



hiii98;837445 said:


> Plus its brand new so i would assume chances are things should be fine.


I'm guessing you are really young or extremely naive.

You do know what happens when you assume, right?

Let's put this another way, if nothing breaks on anything new, why are warranties offered by manufacturers?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

It's old, It's ugly, It has vinyl seats, It has high miles and it's yellow ! But it will make you some money...

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...p=50&feedSegId=28705&dlId=453565&aff=national

offer $6500 for it.

(side note)
I'm thinking about going and picking it up as a back up truck. All i would need is some wings and a paper bag to put over my head while driving it.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

just spoke again with the dealer who although biased told me they've had nothing but compliments from those who've installed the Timbers for a larger plow and if anything should be better on suspension ect that the 7.5 without. He also said a 8footer is a larger plow that can be more difficult to drive in your lane and can actually be harder to plow with in regards to hitting objects. Finally he mentioned the install for a snowdogg and boss is extremely similiar and the installer should have no trouble doing either even if unfamiliar with SnowDogg.

I'm going to take one of the patrons advice on here and go with the equiptmentspecialists MD75 plows and have either the dealer install or my bro. The local dealer could not explain why he has $500+ more expensive on the same exact plow, but said he would do the install for $400

Despite the negative comments I feel well informed


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

*ready to give up*

i'm ready to give up, now the dealer is telling me suddenly that the md75 wont work and i instead need the nonrecommended hd75 as he claims the md75 will likely break and that my 2500 avalanche is too much truck for that plow.... is he just trying to upsell me as he knows i can buy the md75 cheaper elsewhere? (the hd75 is roughly the same price at the local dealer as it is with equiptmentspecaltiesinc)

i need to order something today so i can be prepared for the season and marketing...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

hiii98;837620 said:


> i'm ready to give up, now the dealer is telling me suddenly that the md75 wont work and i instead need the nonrecommended hd75 as he claims the md75 will likely break and that my 2500 avalanche is too much truck for that plow....
> 
> 
> Mid weight plows are designed for mid weight trucks, install one on a 3/4 ton it is easy to damage them just from the trucks shear weight. I would have been hesitant to sell you a Mid weight for it. I would have recommended a 8 foot plow, and timbrens.
> ...


Then stop dithering, march down to your local guy and lay a little money on him. It will be a load off both your minds, you can both have a good week-end and you will have started to develop a working relationship with a valuable vendor.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I would first CALL EQUIPMENT SPECIALISTS, and see if they tell you the same thing. They're a respected distributor here, and that may not be true of the guy you've spoken with there. I can't claim to be an expert on Snowdogg's, but what this guy is telling you that "you'll wreck the plow because you've got too much truck for it" is absolute BS. The only way you wreck the plow is by plowing like an idiot. I would stick with the exact same set-up you were just talking about, the MD 75, a set of Timbrens, and call it a day. It will suit your purposes just fine.

I understand what Basher above is saying about mid-weight plows being meant for mid-weight trucks, but the bottom line is, you've got a mid-weight (at best) front GAWR, and there's about a 300 lb difference from the MD to the HD. The bottom line is, it's your choice, and you've got to take in all this feedback, and see what makes sense TO YOU. and then go from there.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Harleyjeff;837642 said:


> I would first CALL EQUIPMENT SPECIALISTS, and see if they tell you the same thing. They're a respected distributor here, and that may not be true of the guy you've spoken with there. I can't claim to be an expert on Snowdogg's, but what this guy is telling you that "you'll wreck the plow because you've got too much truck for it" is absolute BS. The only way you wreck the plow is by plowing like an idiot. I would stick with the exact same set-up you were just talking about, the MD 75, a set of Timbrens, and call it a day. It will suit your purposes just fine.


Respectfully, *WRONG*. I have seen the results of too much truck, it's not pretty. That is why so many manufacturers are making the mounts different and not supporting the mid weight mount for the larger trucks. Snowdogg feels their MD is capable of handling the weight but many carry a lot more plow on a lot less truck.

As many have mentioned, manufacturers are limited in their recommendations by certain government statues. If the dealer is willing to sell you and install the unit take advantage.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

This was just posted from another new member a couple of minutes ago, and it also pertains to this guy, please read


2006 DODGE RAM 2500 Sport for plowing? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Guys,

I just found your site and think its awsome ! So, i figured i would shoot out a question.

I currently have a 2006 Avalanche with a 8ft straight Hiniker plow (love the Hiniker!)

now, ive noticed that the front end if the Avalanche has started to sag a little, and im thinking the plow is a little heavier for the Avalanche. Which leads me to buy another pick up (need another winter vehicle anyhow...)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just to add some real world experience on plows holding up to "heavy" trucks. My two year old Fisher XtremeV 8'6" is in the shop. Basically being rebuilt on Fisher's dime. This is Fisher flagship plow, for "Heavy Duty Plowing" (not counting the MC series, of course) I carry this plow on a 97 GMC K2500. *Mulch* too much plow for the truck according to Fisher. They recommend a 7.5 straight blade. With the plow, spreader, and half a load of sand, I'm about 10,000 lbs or so, tops. The XV is the same plow Fisher will put on a 4500/5500 4x4. Probably 15K by the time you even half fill the spreader.

After two seasons, the plow is shacked. Fisher claims I "plow too fast", and "plow too heavy".:laughing: I don't even run wings, which Fisher manufactures themselves for this plow specifically.

Get the strongest plow you can. Augment the front suspension as required to carry it. Seems you are set on the Snow Dogg, get the HD, in an 8 footer.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I agree it's a double edged sword. 

Lots of questions though, does Hiniker guy have timbrens, did he adjust his torsion bars, has he ran the recommend ballast, many factors.

Since you can expect a plow to last at least three vehicles, don't you think he'd be better getting the proper blade for a full size vehicle instead of a stop gap.

I have a customer bought a mid weight Boss last year, wreaked the truck. Bought a new 2500HD, the plow is useless to him, he's trying to sell it for money towards a new one.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good point. Basher are you a snoway dealer? Where are you located?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

I just got this really weird idea... It probably wouldn't work but i will just throw it out there anyway. 

Instead of the OP rushing into this completely blind , stubborn , naive and with 0 knowledge of plows, trucks and snow removal. Maybe the OP should just sub for a larger company. Maybe they could put him in one of their trucks. Teach him how to plow and what equipment is needed to get the job done correctly. He could possibly save up his money he makes this year and have a nice down payment on the correct truck and plow for him to go on his own next year. 

I know it's a really dumb idea, It could never work. What was i thinking ?


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

uh why not sub with MY truck and plow for several friends i know with large accounts? Or plow for many of the 4,000 current local customers of my current business? Nothing about me is traditional and I dont care about the slow route to success. I ran into the same crowd type of people on my current field telling me i couldnt do it and knew nothing of the industry only to have one of the top businesses in my town currently despite the internet naysayers. This field is no different and sorry you dont have to be a rocket scientist to know how to plow. After 10 or 15 trials i'm sure i can get the hang of it. I'm also a pilot with a masters degree, i'd never get anywhere in life by subing for others or "reading" how to do things. Rush in do it and get your feet wet amd build experience

Bottom line if i can save money and get the same damn job done then do it that way. At the same time if i'm honestly going to destroy my less expensive yet commercial grade and recommended plow then thats a problem too. That is exactly what i'm trying to conclude here. Hard when half the people infer that i'm an idiot then when i talk to supposed expert dealers they say the hecklers are the idiots.

Yeah i get the part it all boils down to my decision. I can either buy a POS truck with a plow on it, hook up a plow to mine, or waste alot of money on a decision that may or may not EVER pay me back and buy a expensive truck with a plow, or a brand new top of the line plow that would require additional thimbers to mount it and not even recommeded by the dealer and due to the significantly higher price likely wont pay itself off this season. I'm here to make money, not build a hobby. Also destroying the plow would obviously also equal a loss...just as buying a heavier HD plow that may destroy my truck


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Ahhh the Plowing snow aint rocket science argument !

well let's see. Explain to us how you would do this lot with 1 truck, 2" of snow in let's say... 2 hours. How would you approach this lot ? Where would you stack the snow so it's out of the way ? What would you do when the windrows got to high ? would any special equipment be needed since this lot is entirely paver brick ? How would you handle the non stop traffic in this lot ? 
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=42.164417,-87.965276&spn=0.002274,0.005681&t=h&z=18

The 2nd thing i want to address is, Why if you have several friends with large accounts are you here asking us when they would know the answers to all of your questions ? Me personally, I would trust a friends advise before some random guy on the internet.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

easy ask me after 1 month or less of plowing and i'll tell you.

why ask advice here? Because they never heard of the snowdogg and they of course will/are telling me to buy a 2500hd truck. both own sod farms and other lawn mowing businesses. I DONT own either type of business, and i'm only interested in a piece of the pie, not to create an entire fleet of new plows and trucks (...yet) like them.... i have too many other irons in the fire than to make this my primary job

also why would i plow a pond?
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=4...05681&t=h&z=18


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

hiii98;837742 said:


> easy ask me after 1 month or less of plowing and i'll tell you.


Yes but in 1 month you would have destroyed a $3,000,000 paver brick parking lot if you didn't use a rubber cutting edge. Do you have $3,000,000 to cover that mistake ?

(edit)
You think we are jumping on you for ( insert reason) We are not. Just about every one in this thread is trying to stop you from making a very costly mistake and point you in the right direction.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

hiii98 
Junior Member 

Don't bother getting into a pissing match here, since you're the new guy, and pretty much uninformed, you're going to have a pack of hounds taking you apart. There's nothing wrong with subbing, and there's the potential to make good money at it, with much less responsibility. I'm not saying you should, just that it's not a bad option for the right person/situation. Just get the MD75, add the Timbrens, plow slowly and not recklessly and you'll make money, not tear up your plow or truck and be fine.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks HarleyJeff. I expected to be torn apart when i started this thread. why do you recommend adding the Timbrens? Shouldnt i be fine without?


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

nekos;837748 said:


> Yes but in 1 month you would have destroyed a $3,000,000 paver brick parking lot if you didn't use a rubber cutting edge. Do you have $3,000,000 to cover that mistake ?
> .


Isnt that what insurance and common sense while plowing is for? If you make a mistake why continue and destroy the brick parking lot? I would assume (bad word i know) a mistake like that would be semi obvious, even to a newbie.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hiii98;837707 said:


> After 10 or 15 trials i'm sure i can get the hang of it. I'm also a pilot with a masters degree, i'd never get anywhere in life by subing for others or "reading" how to do things. Rush in do it and get your feet wet amd build experience


10 or 15 trials is all you might get in one season. That's too late.

Did it take you 10 or 15 trials to take off or land? Did you rush into flying or your masters degree?

Sorry, that BS don't fly.

I'm a 15 YO girl in Florida, what's your point?

You're overanalyzing the living crap out of this decision, so here goes:

Buy a truck, a real truck, not an Avalanche. 3/4 ton or bigger.

Buy a commercial plow, get a freakin Boss since your brother installs them. And they're worth every penny.

Driving 30 minutes one way in a snow storm to get your plow fixed is unacceptable unless you live out in the sticks.



nekos;837736 said:


> Ahhh the Plowing snow aint rocket science argument !
> 
> well let's see. Explain to us how you would do this lot with 1 truck, 2" of snow in let's say... 2 hours. How would you approach this lot ? Where would you stack the snow so it's out of the way ? What would you do when the windrows got to high ? would any special equipment be needed since this lot is entirely paver brick ? How would you handle the non stop traffic in this lot ?
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=42.164417,-87.965276&spn=0.002274,0.005681&t=h&z=18
> ...


2 hours? I can get it done in under an hour.



hiii98;837742 said:


> easy ask me after 1 month or less of plowing and i'll tell you.
> 
> also why would i plow a pond?
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=4...05681&t=h&z=18


It may not snow in one month, or you may have your entire winter in one month. Plowing is not a service you can afford to screw up in.

Why plow a pond? Ice skating, ice road trucking, hockey rink, the list goes on.

I think I might unsubscribe from this thread, this is ridiculous. Why did you even come here if we're all naysayers and you have all the answers you want already?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;837775 said:


> 1
> 2 hours? I can get it done in under an hour.


It takes a little over an hour. No snow is allowed to be stacked on any of the islands and the drive threw ( that's hard to see) is a PITA ! Larger storms , on the 2 long drives, the windrows build up quick and you waste a lot of time cutting them back.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

This thread has become entertaining...

Its like a huge waste of time, you despite being given advice and ideas over and over want to do what you want to do.

So why keep wasting everyone's time? And your own (since you wanna hurry and start so bad instead of arguing use your energy for whatever idea you have now since you don't listen to anyone else anyway...)

I'm not a pro and I'm not all knowing, but this is just dumb. Your here for help or advice so take it or don't bother even posting... Seems very pointless and a waste of effort.

Look I'm not out to get you or knock you.

But people here post and give advice to help on *THEIR *time... They do it to be helpful or out of kindness to help people who want to start in this field. They try to help people do it right and maybe not make the same mistakes they made or mistakes they have seen others make...

We should all be glad there are people still like this that will take time out of THEIR day on THEIR time to offer advice to someone who is newer at the trait or maybe someone who just needs some feedback. Instead of just laughing and watching the new guy fail.

So instead of wasting their time if you ask for advice you should at least have an open mind to their ideas and opinions (and knowledge)... If your going to blow them off then don't post its actually a bit disrespectful. Think how you would feel if someone asked you something and after you gave the best advice you could they just blew it off. Would feel like you wasted your time no?

Anyway that is all i got. I wish you the best in your endeavors and hope it works out for you...

This isn't meant to offend you but that's how i feel. If i were you i would take their advice...

Good Luck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey thanks for starting this thread. We haven't had much entertainment here since bidding season has pretty well died out. 

Wait a minute, let me get my hip boots on, because it's getting pretty deep in here. Almost, ok, ahh, there we go. At this point forward, my post will be purely for entertainment purposes only....

Now, where do I start????.......You claim to have a 4,000 customer base in your top secret no one said it would work yet it's a highly successful I'm the king of the world business And you are grumbling about spending an extra grand to put a highly recommended plow (that your brother is very familiar with) on your truck versus one of questionable quality. 

You say you are a pilot. What type of license do you have? What ratings? How many hours? Do you own a plane? What kind? You're probably an FAA examiner too.



You say you have a master's degree. Yet you cannot spell Timbrens correctly. And you do not have the desire, or know how, to research what they do.

Now you've decided you have friends in the business. No sense in asking them what they have success with. 

Insurance will fix all your mistakes? I would like to see an underwriter give the go ahead on a three million dollar payout because you didn't know what kind of blade to use.

After 10-15 trials and errors, a couple of slip and falls, a couple of bent plows, a new parking lot, you should be ready to go in this business.....


Of course, you could be the best fisherman ever, and have us all hooked..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Harleyjeff;837681 said:


> Good point. Basher are you a snoway dealer? Where are you located?


I'm a Snowplow dealer in the DE/PA and yes we do sell Snoway. I just advertise Snoway Parts because they can be hard to find.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

:laughing:

Rubber is obsolete, go poly, wears longer cost about the same.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The Timbrens stiffen your front end so you don't bottom out. The also help with the front end sag. I would get them. They're a small investment that goes a long way.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

*plow*

Private VFR working on IFR buying a Cesna 172 in a month, do not currently own, not examiner

Have masters in communication, horrible speller, and use spell check for anything necessary, didnt realize you were the spelling natzi on here.

dont give a sh$t about details i care about the big picture, TIMBRENS basically redistribute the weight allowing you to carry a heavier plow i really dont give a **** how they do this or why, just that they allow me to carry a heavier plow hence the bottom line

friends have success because they like to mow lawns as kids and play in the dirt... i dont, nor have i been doing so since i was 12

i would never make a 3million dollar fckup

i guess you can feel your good at something if your so proud of your expertise at "PLOWING" lol

i guess the garbage man is just as proud of his garbage collection ability.... not like anyone outside of his field really gives a flying **** ... bottom line again is your pushing snow and avoiding obstacles.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

after talking to my brother just now, i'll just waste my money buy a new boss standard duty 7.6 plow from his work. He said the combination of my dumb-ass(j/k) and the oversized truck will smash the skimpy MD75 Dogg into pieces. he said he'll charge double regular price if i buy the dogg to install it, but will put on the boss for $200 and a 12pack afterwork. so screw it...better make at least 4k somehow this winter plowing to pay for it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

hiii98;837819 said:


> after talking to my brother just now, i'll just waste my money buy a new boss standard duty 7.6 plow from his work. He said the combination of my dumb-ass(j/k) and the oversized truck will smash the skimpy MD75 Dogg into pieces. he said he'll charge double regular price if i buy the dogg to install it, but will put on the boss for $200 and a 12pack afterwork. so screw it...better make at least 4k somehow this winter plowing to pay for it.


I almost feel bad ...
Do you want a free plow that would fit on your truck ? I'm not joking, It has a crack in the mold board but i can get that welded up. A little paint, the wiring harness, a mount and your all ready to go.

I gave it to my boss to refit and put on a skid. I think it's still sitting in his lot and I'm sure i can get it back.

If your not to far up in Wisconsin i should be able to get it to ya.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

southern Wisconsin near Rockford


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

You're not to far. I'm in the Arlington Heights area. 

I will run by my bosses lot tomorrow morning and make sure it's still there. Ask your brother if he can get a mount and wiring harness for it. It's a Western Pro 7.6 Unimount.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

And you might be surprised at the number of people here with college degrees. We last asked a couple years ago (ok, maybe five or six) and there was at least one lawyer, several accountants, some business degrees and I forget what all.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

we like the boss v plows--have a v plow has made our plowing more efficient; make sure that you get insurance for plowing--as a business owner it is not "will i get sued" but "when". which is a shame.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;837784 said:


> Of course, you could be the best fisherman ever, and have us all hooked..


And we have a winner folks.

As one of the remaining members of the original Plowsite Troll Patrol, I call BS. I think I did a few pages back as well.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok why genius I answered all questions LOL your just saying that because you expected a troll and didn't find one nothing I've said is a lie looks like between the spelling natzi and troll patrol I'm screwed what do you guys get grumpy when you have no snow to plow and just attack newbies on this forum??


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nazi

sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Any bets on how long we can keep this thread going?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

..


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

2COR517;838365 said:


> Nazi
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist


oh no... the Word Nerd and the Troll Patrol


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

wow, you know what would be FUN, if Hii98 and Mark met in real life, wow, we could sell tickets, i would pay,,,,,,,,in this corner weighing in at ??? the the master of indecision, the propriator of airplanes the one the only, BS MACHINE, and in this corner weighing in at ??? the Plowsite guru, the mad plowing machine, the SPELLING NATZI (opps, nazi)


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Hiii98
did you find out if you can get a mount and wiring harness ?


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

i could and do apprecaite your offer Nekos, but the unimounts are more expensive to mount on my truck according ot the meyers dealers, and i'd rather have something more attractive looking to help sell the service to my customers. Thanks again for the offer, i'll probably go with the boss plow on monday unless i can find a ultramount meyers on the net


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

All right, Good luck with what ever plow you decide to get.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

hiii98;838465 said:


> i could and do apprecaite your offer Nekos, but the unimounts are more expensive to mount on my truck according ot the meyers dealers, and i'd rather have something more attractive looking to help sell the service to my customers. Thanks again for the offer, i'll probably go with the boss plow on monday unless i can find a ultramount meyers on the net


OK, I'm back up off the floor now.....


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

*dealer*

the western dealer not meyers


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

:whistling:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Holy cow was this a good read.
Although I don't know if I should just be laughing or 

I talked to my brother about it and he only has experience with :laughing: not ROFLMAO so I don't know which to do. What do you guys think 

Question though.............................what is a Meyers Ultramount


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey that Cessna you're looking at? Is that a fuel injected Lycoming?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

2COR517;838508 said:


> Hey that Cessna you're looking at? Is that a fuel injected Lycoming?


Might have a Cummings


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

2COR517;838508 said:


> Hey that Cessna you're looking at? Is that a fuel injected Lycoming?


the majority of Cessnas are carborated, only the 1996 172R first came out with injectors.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

constant speed prop?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

toby4492;838507 said:


> what is a Meyers Ultramount


Didn't Snofarmer have a picture of one of those?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The search engine must be slowing down.......


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

a pilot not a mechanic. the speed of the prop can of course be changed by the rpms.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;836897 said:


> You have plenty to add, many of us find it funny, but they just don't seem to stay posted for long.


Well if you go with the 18 speed you have about 5 or more low low gears. But you could buy a brand new Kenworth and spec it with an Allison 4000 or 4500, automatic so you can take your hand off the shift lever and put your hand on the plow control


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh also, dont buy a plow because of brand loyalty. Dont buy a plow because of dealer service location. Be sure that you buy a plow that matches the trucks color. You want to make sure that your truck looks good. Since you have the Avalanche, I would recommend some sweet looking rims. Oh yeah, these would look good. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/22-I...288QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&itemid=260347207288

Also, is your truck 4wd :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;838555 said:


> Well if you go with the 18 speed you have about 5 or more low low gears. But you could buy a brand new Kenworth and spec it with an Allison 4000 or 4500, automatic so you can take your hand off the shift lever and put your hand on the plow control


Shane, you should be ashamed of yourself. First of all, you suggested a Kenworth. Then you recommend an automatic.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;838574 said:


> Shane, you should be ashamed of yourself. First of all, you suggested a Kenworth. Then you recommend an automatic.


What are you trying to say? Kenworth makes a good truck. An automatic is a luxury! Maybe you dont like Kenworth but my lists goes Peterbilt then Kenworth then possibly Western Star or Mack, then everything else. :laughing:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

SuperdutyShane;838572 said:


> Oh also, dont buy a plow because of brand loyalty. Dont buy a plow because of dealer service location. Be sure that you buy a plow that matches the trucks color. You want to make sure that your truck looks good. Since you have the Avalanche, I would recommend some sweet looking rims. Oh yeah, these would look good. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/22-I...288QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&itemid=260347207288
> 
> Also, is your truck 4wd :laughing:


Since he has an Avalanche, he should get an Avalanche plow. Never mind that it needs to be attached to a bucket loader and weighs 2500 pounds.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mick;838714 said:


> Since he has an Avalanche, he should get an Avalanche plow. Never mind that it needs to be attached to a bucket loader and weighs 2500 pounds.


Set of Timbers he should be fine.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

2COR517;838726 said:


> Set of Timbers he should be fine.


Don't forget 100 pounds of ballast.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Mick;838727 said:


> Don't forget 100 pounds of ballast.


They actually recommend 90# of ballast. If you use 100# a strong gust of wind could cause the load to shift and send the truck up on 2 wheels. Potentially causing damage to the car lighter and ashtray light. 
:whistling:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mick;838714 said:


> Since he has an Avalanche, he should get an Avalanche plow. Never mind that it needs to be attached to a bucket loader and weighs 2500 pounds.





2COR517;838726 said:


> Set of Timbers he should be fine.





Mick;838727 said:


> Don't forget 100 pounds of ballast.


Chapter Three; You, The Plow and the Universe or It doesn't matter what they say my buddies' friend's sister's husband's son from his first marriage had a teacher who knew a guy that saw a picture and he said it will work.

Dr. Semen Fraud (Dr. of Theology; Church of the Holy Insurrection, PhD, NAPA, MADD, STD, PITA, Executive Director; Institute for the Study of Snowplow Pornocologily) from his soon to be released book *Snowplowing 4 Dummies *and he has approved me providing you with this brief sample.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, we're making progress on this thread. It no longer raises my blood pressure, it lowers it. My doctor says I should laugh more. This is good therapy.....


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

basher;838740 said:


> Chapter Three; You, The Plow and the Universe or It doesn't matter what they say my buddies' friend's sister's husband's son from his first marriage had a teacher who knew a guy that saw a picture and he said it will work.
> 
> Dr. Semen Fraud (Dr. of Theology; Church of the Holy Insurrection, PhD, NAPA, MADD, STD, PITA, Executive Director; Institute for the Study of Snowplow Pornocologily) from his soon to be released book *Snowplowing 4 Dummies *and he has approved me providing you with this brief sample.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

3 days
7 pages
122 posts
1313 views

This *must* be some kind of record.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

basher;838740 said:


> Chapter Three; You, The Plow and the Universe or It doesn't matter what they say my buddies' friend's sister's husband's son from his first marriage had a teacher who knew a guy that saw a picture and he said it will work.
> 
> Dr. Semen Fraud (Dr. of Theology; Church of the Holy Insurrection, PhD, NAPA, MADD, STD, PITA, Executive Director; Institute for the Study of Snowplow Pornocologily) from his soon to be released book *Snowplowing 4 Dummies *and he has approved me providing you with this brief sample.


I have that book on preorder. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Thread has run its course


----------

